# Interweave Knits - winter '09 preview is up



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

All I have to say is OMG :rock: There are some absolutely beautiful things in this issue. GAM I seem you wanting to knit many of the things as they are textured and beautiful. Scroll down past the selling points to all the pictures. Don't miss the bonus pictures for each item. http://interweaveknits.com/preview/winter-knits-2009.asp

Enjoy!


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for the link.

I wish I had more hours.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh my. Between Ravelry and Interweave, my to-do pattern list just keeps growing. Aquitaine just went to the top though.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lana I love that one too :happy:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Personally, I have always been fascinated with the European flair for chunkiness, texturing and overwhelming creativity.
Wherever would one find patterns for such things, even if one did have the basics of knitting down ?

http://www.modetempel.com/verkauf-sale-vente/modelle-wolle-wool/index.html


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

www.ravelry.com has to be the most comprehensive place to find patterns of all kinds

My interweave knits came yesterday with my spin-off. I haven't opened it yet.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi how could you NOT open them?

Forerunner here is another place that has many patterns, many free, and many chunky http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/kategori_oversikt.php


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The chunkiness is made by working with thick yarn, or more than 1 strand of yarn held together. & you use nice big needles. I bet those patterns would come together quickly.

Are you a knitter? The basics are not too hard to get the hang of. There are lots of places to get patterns. www.ravelry.com has a great 'pattern search' feature. By doing a custom search there for sweaters using bulky and super bulky yarns I just looked at tons of beautiful and free patterns. 

If you want to brush up on your knitting skills, here's a great place~

http://www.knittinghelp.com/

eta, those Drops patterns sound just like the thing for forerunners taste. (my ravelry search pulled up several of their sweaters. )


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Who, me ?

I've yet to cast on my first stitch.
It will take some time yet, trying to outrun other priorities before I ever relax to the point I'd be able to justify sitting down to something so peaceful as all of that. 
I've yet to sit down with my wheel and try some of Cyndi's fibers.....
Winter is coming though, and I refuse, at this ripe old age, to work outside in the snow...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Forerunner said:


> Personally, I have always been fascinated with the European flair for chunkiness, texturing and overwhelming creativity.
> Wherever would one find patterns for such things, even if one did have the basics of knitting down ?
> 
> http://www.modetempel.com/verkauf-sale-vente/modelle-wolle-wool/index.html


I really like this site. Is there a way to make it in english? Thanks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Cyndi how could you NOT open them?


Spin Off was opened right away. :bouncy: Interweave Knits had to wait


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

7thswan said:


> I really like this site. Is there a way to make it in english? Thanks.


I think she has three languages available.
The older brunette model is the knitter, from what I have gathered.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you. I failed to see the "english" sorry.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Spin Off was opened right away. :bouncy: Interweave Knits had to wait


 I was starting to wonder.  Spin Off shows up here and it's time for a nice hot bath...no waiting around, unless I'm holding it for ransom to get chores finished.


----------

